# Butternut squash



## Hedgielovers12 (Jul 25, 2017)

I got some butternut squash at the grocery store for my hedgehogs and I was just wondering how to make it for her? Do I just chop it up and feed raw, or boil it or something?


----------



## Hedgielovers12 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hedgehog not hedgehogs lol


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

I think for veggies you can either feed it fresh or steamed. Make sure to cut it into pea sized pieces so your hedgie doesn't choke on it.


----------

